# Lets Send Some Kids On A Pig Hunt Part II!!



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Had you asked me if this thread would go 24 hours without a post prior to me posting based on last year I would have never guessed it. What is different this year than last? 

Spitfire - That comment cost you $10 towards these kids hunts!!  

Cass - Give me a call whenever... 

I have learned that Zilla's son is only 17 months old and i very much do like getting kids started young he might be a touch too young!:lol:

I know we are working on the funds for the 2nd child now and I will fund the rest of it if I have to and if we can raise enough for a 3rd, 4th or 5th child we are going to need the help of some of you guys. If any of you have a child that you feel the hunt would do good for then send me a PM or post it here and lets keep trucking. 

SRconnell22 - Yeah little brother - That is you... I havent seen your W-2 but I know how much you made last year so i know you can afford to pitch in again this year.. Maybe you have read this yet and maybe you have but I know you can afford to pitch in a few bucks. 

Hunterhawk - Just give me your life savings and we might have enough to pitch in $10 :evil: towards one of these kids hunts! :lol: J/K (whats the word on Colorodo?)

Boy it sucks to be my friend right now.. LOL!!:lol: Ante up fella's!!


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm working on a few others. Hopefully we'll have enough to fund the second kid by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

BTT,

Well, I bumped this to the top in case there are people who only visit this site on the weekend and missed it, or perhaps forgot how to send a check or use paypal, or, whatever other reason, but I did BTT as I think I have only ever BTT'd once before.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

i should be able make it up this time and help with my time filmin or photo's..ill double check my schedule but this semester is real easy


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey that is a good lookin dog in that profile pic!!

You can just ride up with me to the kids hunt and I will put you to work filmin for sure!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

yea i dunno though that dogs a little wimp at times..haha


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> Had you asked me if this thread would go 24 hours without a post prior to me posting based on last year I would have never guessed it. What is different this year than last?
> 
> Spitfire - That comment cost you $10 towards these kids hunts!!
> 
> ...


 lol I see when I open my mouth its going to cost me. I will see what I can dig up.Scotty was with me last night fishing and neither one of us has checked the site lately.I will donate extra if you dress Cass in pink camo for the hunt.(pics needed)


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Cass in Pink Camo!!! I like it!!:lol: That is worth a few more bucks.. :evil:

Totals So Far...

*Annonymous - $25 - Received*
*Knight - $50 Received
BowtechGuy - $50 Received*
Fubar - $40
*Anonymous - $100 Received*
Anonymous - $350
*Frantz - $20 Received*

Total - $635

Big Thanks to everyone that has donated to far!!


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dan i got a litlle side tracked the end of the week i will get it in mail tonight for sure.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Dan - thanks again for this awesome event for these kids...

As for the lack of thread activity, I think part of the problem is that this thread is now a sticky and people don't see it updated as often as it would be in the main body of the forum. I had to literally search for this thread today as I have become conditioned to auto-skip-over the stickies on the forums!!! Just my thoughts...

Anyway, please put me down again for this trip - $25!! I'll search the sight again for your address and thanks for your wonderful heart and work Dan!!!

tb


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

tbbassdaddy said:


> As for the lack of thread activity, I think part of the problem is that this thread is now a sticky and people don't see it updated as often as it would be in the main body of the forum. I had to literally search for this thread today as I have become conditioned to auto-skip-over the stickies on the forums!!! Just my thoughts...
> 
> tb


That's a fair accessment I believe. We've seen that happen before. There are positives and negatives to making such threads a "sticky".


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Dan I talked with my butcher tonight. He has agreed that he would do the pigs at no charge. He also will come up and pick the pigs up the day of the hunt. 

We would then butcher the pigs the next day at his facility. From there we'll find a way to get the meat to the kids and their families.

Guys we are not where we need to be to maximize the number of lives that we can effect. There are kids out their that need our help. 

I look at this upcoming hunt a couple of different ways. 

1) It's an opportunity to make a few new friends in life.
2) It's an opportunity to make an impact in a childs life.
3) It's an opportunity to make you feel good again!

Every day I pick up the paper and read about a few more people whose lives have been effected by a tough economy. My own life has been effected by this economy. I work for an automotive supplier who just last week found out that the plant was going to close it's doors. This will be my 2nd plant closure in 12 years of working as an Engineer. Now yes i'm in a better position than many in my plant. I have opportunities out there, yet I still fear the unknown. I have committed to this hunt, and look forward very much to being part of it. In all honesty this is the one of a few thing in my immediate future that truly brings me joy.

I know we can't all be there. But I know there will be lots of pictures, lots of video, and in the end something that we can all wrap our arms around and truly say made you feel good.

Guys this isn't a lot of money we need to make good things happen for a few kids who really need a pick me up. For just few bucks you CAN make a difference in the life of a child. Right here in Michigan, right now. You may say now isn't the time with the Economy. I say now is the time, for it may be just a matter of time before some of these kids go home. 

Guys please take the time to truly consider this. These aren't kids who have been fed life on a silver platter. These are kids who dare to dream at times when there's not a lot to dream about.

I said the following quotes provided by Dan:

*Every now and then we get an opportunity to do what is right. It's moments like these that makes the soul feel alive. This will truly be a humbling experience. *

*My fear always was that i'd die someday never having made my footprint in sands of life. I would not have made the world a better place because I was in it.*

I truly believe this is an opportunity for me, and for many of you. In a time when doubt, fear, and depression are taking there tole. Pick yourself up and do something good. You'll never regret it!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

dan, i see you are up to good things again. you are the man.dan has done soo much to make the qaulity of my life so much better.he is one of the finest men i have ever had the plesure to know. he has taken me on daves phesant hunt g.t for 2 years.dan and his dad wont except a penny from me. i am disabled and dont get to hunt much anymore. this fine man decided that he would get me in the feild and hunting.what a blast i have had. thank you soo much dan. you have brought very much joy to my life.you and your dad have done this for me, never knew me. just said we need to help him out.the connell family gives soo much to help us disabled people. the phesant hunt for disabled, the fishing trips, and now hog hunts. i wish i could help out.dan, thanks for all you do for us.your friend. dave hall


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

There you have it folks.. 

Death From Above THANK YOU very much for your very generous donation and once again looking forward to seeing you at the hunt this year!! Apologize I have not been on in a few days.. Things have been busy at work so I have not had much time! 

TBBassDaddy - Coming through again for the kids!! Thank you sir for the support and for the kind words!!

Big Dave Hall - My Man!! I was about to jump over to NAHC and get things fired up for the 3rd Annual Pheasant GT!! How is it going brother? Thank You for the kind words and I suppose my outlook is much the same as some of the others in that I know I cant change the world but if I can help get some kids into hunting and keep them off the streets getting into trouble, or giving a child a chance to get back into the woods after a life threataning illness or tragic accident, take a kid on their first hunt or accompany and veteran disabled or not into the field... Well... I am all about it!! 

I need to head to bed but I will update numbers tomorrow!! We have a few more donations that have come through and I am pretty certain we have enough to cover the 2nd child and are now working on the 3rd!!


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

dan, thank you, i cant give much, you know my siyuation. i will send $10. wish i could do more to help out. we disabled need this kind of help. thanks to people like dan,his dad chuck and tony we do get a chance to enjoy the great outdoors.it is so awesome what you do for us.we all need to help out.i never reallized how much i would miss the outdoors, then it happened.i got real sick. i was a special forces guy in the nam. i was hurt very bad, idid good for 20 years. then, my back, which i broke in nam, gave out. i cant walk very god anymore. i am stsrting to use a wheelchair alot.dan saw this a came up with a pheasant hunt g.t. for me.what a great time with such good folks.again, wish i could do more to help.i am doing pretty good. my cancer is dormant, but the legs are alot worse and getting worse, but i wont ever give up.again, thank you dan for all you do.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Totals So Far...

*Annonymous - $25 - Received*
*Knight - $50 Received
BowtechGuy - $50 Received*
Fubar - $40
*Anonymous - $100 Received*
*Death From Above - $350 Going That Weekend!
Frantz - $20 Received*
Anonymous - $20
Anonymous - $50
*Boogemaster - $25 Received*
*tbbassdaddy - $25 Received*

*Total - $755*

*Butchering has been confirmed!! They will be on site to pick up pigs!!*

*2 kids are a go.. Working on a 3rd now! *

*Big Thanks to everyone that has donated to far!!*

Big Dave - Dont sweat it brother!! I know what you are going through and your position and just the fact that you are willing to put it in is good enough for me!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

For the 3rd child I have a couple of ideas and I could easily find a deserving child however I would like the feedback of you all and let you guys decide where the 3rd comes from.. Couple of ideas I had were..

1) Another Disabled Child - Thoughts on this are I have a couple kids that are deserving the opportunity but at the same time do we open it to any child that could maybe use the hunt more so for a pick me up.. When you have the chance to hunt with these kids that are disabled it is a very humbling experience in that no matter how bad we think it is if you lead a healthy life you dont have it all that bad! Or #2...

2) Making it somewhat similar in fashion to last year in that if any of you have a child that would like the opportunity to have them write a short bio under your user name and at the end of the day let the members decide or throw the names into a hat and draw one.. 

Give me some feedback...


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

One thing I would like to add Dan for maybe next year or something,is to put up a flyer of some sort.One that you could put up on this site and we could print off on our own pc.At least for me I could take it to work and maybe get a few more donations,if they see what its for.I dont even think I would have to wear pink camo to get a few to bite. just a thought :idea:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Boy Vic!! That must be why you get paid the big bucks!!

Actually brother I have one ready if any computer gurus want to tell me how to post it up here so that it either comes in the form of a link or in some type of a printable format I would be happy to post it! 

Or I can email it to anyone that thinks it might help!

By the way... Cass where you at? What size women's clothes you wear? I need to find you some pink camo so we can get Vic to come out of his pockets!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Sending a few bucks your way. Check your pms.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Payment sent!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think you guys can do a 4th. You still have 3 weeks left...


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

How much you kicking in?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> How much you kicking in?


thats the big mystery, isn't it?


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

dan , i am sending my 20 check today.keep up all the good you do. we do appreciate it.wish i could do more. i dont get alot to live on thses days.my disablity check dint come this month.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Big Dave... Dont waste your .42 cents.. I will see you up there that weekend!!


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

dan, what is the plan for my hunt. a guy from willis offered me a ride om saturday. should i ride up with him?i know you are doing the pig hunt saturday.let me know. i will just bring you 20 on saturday. see ya on saturday.


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Dan I do believe Scotty is giving us the go ahead and work on that 4th kid. I'll get busy trying to round up some more funds!

Put me down for another $10 for friends of mine. That should put me at $400 to bring with me to the porker party!

That should put us around $40 towards the fourth kid I would think. 

Come on guys lets keep this rolling. How awesome would it be to get a fourth kid involved in this outing. 

For $5 donations or more i'll burn a CD and mail it to you of all the pictures and video that took place the day of the hunt. 

IF your looking for a pick me up, this is the event to do just that! It will make you feel good again just to be part of this experience.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I received a payment in the amount of $50 that is truly anonymous.. I know the name of the person but they have not responded to this thread that I know of and I dont know there user name here.. 

If that person is reading this please PM me so I know who you are... 

Thanks!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*On Our Way To #4
Annonymous - $25 - Received*
*Knight - $50 Received
BowtechGuy - $50 Received*
*Fubar - $40 Received*
*Anonymous - $100 Received*
*Death From Above - $350 Going That Weekend!*
*DFA Friends - $50 Going That weekend!
Frantz - $20 Received*
*Anonymous - $20 Received*
*Anonymous - $50 Received
Boogemaster - $25 Received*
*tbbassdaddy - $50 Received*
1Wyldchild - $25
Polarbear - $25
Austin Smith - $20
lsmith9146 - $100
*Spitfire - $25 Received*
*Flinch - $50 - Received*
*Pahrtridgehunter -$25 Received*
*Dhall - $20 Going to be there that weekend*
Agross - $40 
*Anonymous - $50 Received *

*Total - $1,210* *= 3.46 Kids*

*Butchering has been confirmed!! They will be on site to pick up pigs!!*

*Big Thanks to everyone that has donated to far!!*


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Dan any idea who the 3rd and 4th candidates will be? If not we probable need to get busy finding a child.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

#3 is a boy that has recently been diagnosed with Lukehmia I believe it was and is on treatments now...

#4 Is a boy that is also one who has less than a year to live and is in a wheel chair from my understanding.. 

Once we make sure #1 is a go for sure I will get all the info on the kids and post! If anyone else knows of a disabled child or to be very honest with you, a child that just maybe has been going through some rough times and needs a wake up call or reality check. It wont hurt to have one on reserve! 

Only 3 Weeks To Go Before The Hunt!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Dan i see you called me out early in the thread and then never told me about the thread :lol: let me know whats going on with it this weekend and ill see if i cant throw in some funds if you still need more for a 4th!

you guys do a great thing hear.. thanks to all of you!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Check is going out today.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I really must be dillusional cause I swear I saw a post from Steve1983 and AmyInMI on here and now I cant find them anywhere.. We have some more donations and i will update here in the next few days once I get them lined up!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

dsconnell said:


> I really must be dillusional cause I swear I saw a post from Steve1983 and AmyInMI on here and now I cant find them anywhere.. We have some more donations and i will update here in the next few days once I get them lined up!


ummm ya there where posts on here from us....where did they go????

i just wanted to know when it was and if ya still wanted me to film??


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

On March 7th.. Its a Saturday! Yeah if you can make it we need ya!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

dsconnell said:


> On March 7th.. Its a Saturday! Yeah if you can make it we need ya!!


i might be in texas on a pig hunt with jason from march 2nd-7th...but if im not i will be there!!!! i just might have to get me a pig to!!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

dsconnell said:


> I really must be dillusional cause I swear I saw a post from Steve1983 and AmyInMI on here and now I cant find them anywhere.. We have some more donations and i will update here in the next few days once I get them lined up!



hey I seen the post..theres another sticky of this in the sound off forum..thats where the other post are


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

casscityalum said:


> hey I seen the post..theres another sticky of this in the sound off forum..thats where the other post are


 
Thanks Cass! I figured something had to be up because there was also "new" info on here that I did not read last night when I posted....

Dan-
Just wondering how much more you need to cover child #4. Please let me know and I can mail you out a donation tomorrow! 

Thanks for organizing this, what a great cause!! And thanks to everyone who has donated!!


----------

